# 220 Gallon Almost Ready For Water.



## wrenchaholic (Jul 14, 2013)

this is not my piranha tank but my peacock bass tank. a look at the wife and kid next to it gives an idea of the size. definitely not the biggest but its chunky! My wife not the tank! J/K the other shot is of a 60 gallon it has replaced.


----------



## wrenchaholic (Jul 14, 2013)

OOPS LOOKS LIKE I MESSED THIS UP. I WAS WELL I THOUGHT I POSTED THIS AT THE BACK OF THE PINNED 'SHOW US YOUR TANKS' THREAD BUT SOMEHOW MISSED IT. COULD THE MODERATOR MOVE IT?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice pics, wrench!...Thanks for sharing!...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

If only I had the room for something of that size.....









.... Maybe if I take the sofa to the dump when the GF isn't home...

awesome man!


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

woooh very nice tank


----------

